# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Αρχάριος στις καρδερίνες!

## systemdennis

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα & Καλή Χρονιά!

Επειδή είμαι νέος στο άθλημα... ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει εδώ στο forum κάποιο άρθρο για νέους που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με τις καρδερίνες. Όχι όμως για αναπαραγωγή σε αυτή τη φάση (που είδα οτι υπάρχουν αρκετά αναλυτικά άρθρα).

Δηλαδή επιλέγουμε μεμονωμένη Καρδερίνα ή ζευγάρι, τι κλουβί χρειάζεται, τις συνθήκες χώρου που είναι καλύτερες (εσωτερικός ή εξωτερικός χώρος) κλπ.

----------


## amastro

Καλημέρα Διονύση και καλή χρονιά.
Ελπίζω να μιλάμε για καρδερίνες εκτροφής. Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι κανόνες του φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπουν και κάτι άλλο.
 Συνήθως όσοι ξεκινάνε να ασχοληθούν με αυτές, βάζουν από την αρχή σαν στόχο την αναπαραγωγή.
Στα λίγα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι, μόνο ένας γνωστός μου ζήτησε γιαβρί αρσενικό για να το δασκαλέψει. Δέν τον ενδιέφερε το ζευγάρωμα.
Πάντως, εάν έχεις κάποια εμπειρία από καναρίνια, θα μπορέσεις εύκολα να διαχειριστείς και τις καρδερίνες.

----------


## systemdennis

Ναι για καρδερίνες εκτροφής αν και ακόμα δεν έχω αγοράσει... Υπάρχει κάποιος εκτροφέας στην Αττική;

Σε πρώτη φάση δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ με αναπαραγωγές, είχα παλιά παπαγαλάκια! Απλά ήθελα να ξέρω τι κλουβί χρειάζεται, αν είναι καλύτερο θηλυκιά ή αρσενική; Επίσης καλύτερα είναι σε εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό χώρο; Χρεισε συγκεκριμένη θέση έξω ή λόγω κρύου πρέπει να είναι προστατευμένο;

----------


## KostasAlep

Καλως όρισες Διονύση,
Από τα λίγα που έχω παρατηρήσει και συζητήσει για την καρδερίνα θα σου πρότεινα:

Κλουβί, όσο μεγαλύτερο (μακρόστενο) τόσο καλύτερο. Η καρδερίνα αρέσκεται να πετάει δεξιά-αριστερά, για αυτό τα κλουβιά τύπου ζευγαρώστρας είναι τα πιο κατάλληλα. Αν δεν μπορείς να έχεις ένα τόσο μεγάλο κλουβί, πάρε ένα με πλάτος τουλάχιστον 40εκ. Μη γεμίσεις το κλουβί με πατήστρες, ασε να εχει χωρο να "κόβει βόλτες". Ωποσδήποτε να έχει στον πάτο σχαρα και από κάτω συρτάρι για τα περιττώματα. Θα σου πρότεινα να επιλέξεις κλουβί κατασκευασμένο απο νίκελ (καθαρίζεται χωρίς να γδέρνεται και δε σκουριάζει), αλλά η επιλογή κλουβιού είναι και θέμα γούστου.

Αρσενική για να κελαηδάει σχεδόν όλο το χρόνο.

Εξωτερικά όλες τις μέρες. Να επιλέξεις ένα σημείο που να μην το χτυπά ο βοριάς και να το βλέπει ο ήλιος τις πρωινές (μέχρι στις 10:00 το πολύ) και απογευματινές ώρες (1-2 ώρες πριν το σούρουπο). Έπελεξε ένα σημείο όπου το κλουβί θα είναι "καρφωμένο" όλο το χρόνο. Δεν αρέσει στην καρδερίνα να αλλάζει θέσεις, μπορεί και να τη "χάσεις" αν της αλλάζεις θέση. Βεβαιώσου ότι το κλουβί είναι ασφαλές από επιθέσεις αρπακτικών και είναι καλα στερεωμένο.
Διάβασε τα θέματα στο forum και θα αποκτήσεις μια ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.

Τέλος πρότιμησε καρδερίνα εκτροφής κι ας δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω. Οι άγριες και από φωλιά είναι φθηνές για κάποιο λόγο  :winky:

----------

